# Hi from Michigan



## Horserider (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi! I also live in Michigan and am also a horse.com refugee (same name Horserider).


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome from another Michigander! Love the screen name. :lol: Great to meet you both!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Have fun posting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the HF! I'm sure you'll have heaps of fun!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi from another fellow Michigander!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------

